# 2002 W8 Wagon Chip?



## Sleep Machine (Sep 13, 2004)

Is there an enhanced performance "drop in" (i.e, little or no technical knowledge, tools, and hassle) chip for the 2002 W8? If yes, source, cost, etc?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: 2002 W8 Wagon Chip? (Sleep Machine)*

Wetterauer USA... Contact Kelly Kay...


----------

